# Any chance west coast will have PCD center?



## Raylee (Feb 11, 2017)

*Best Time To Dump 2016 535i*

When is best time to dump 2016 535i? It looks good and drives good but reliability will force me to dump it at some point.


----------



## Trian (Jan 28, 2014)

Raylee said:


> When is best time to dump 2016 535i? It looks good and drives good but reliability will force me to dump it at some point.


About 8-12 months before warranty runs out.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Raylee said:


> Thank you guys for comment. I should have bought MBZ. BMW has not done anything basically about oil filter housing gasket issue, timing chain, tensioner and other known issues.


Have just over 82K on our '12 535i. The only "major" repairs have been valve cover gasket (ALL cars will need this as gaskets don't last forever), oil filter gaskets and they replaced the turbo because of a leaking oil feed line. Other than these 3 things the car has been pretty perfect. The timing chain guiders are a 528 thing, not a 535 thing.

An old co-worker got a hot seat driving his MB home from work one night. Seems the driver's seat caught fire!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks like BMW of Palm Spring is 30 miles from Thermal, so can that BMW dealer be involved for PCD on the West Coast. There will be no factory tour, but it can be quite a popular option if available.

Also, when the factory in Mexico starts production of G30 next gen 3-series, will there be Mexican delivery too?  It makes sense to provide that option for factory tour and pickup, although it will a 1700-mile ride back to LA .....


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

PCD is in South Carolina because there is an entire facility for dealer and service training, performance driving and delivery located across from the gigantic plant that assembles X3 and X5. Also a race course used for training. It would be a big commitment by BMW to build a facility on the west coast, IMHO.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks like 2 threads are merged together.  Anyway, that's true, SC facilities are much more extensive than anywhere else in the US.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

namelessman said:


> It looks like BMW of Palm Spring is 30 miles from Thermal, so can that BMW dealer be involved for PCD on the West Coast. There will be no factory tour, but it can be quite a popular option if available.
> 
> Also, when the factory in Mexico starts production of G30 next gen 3-series, will there be Mexican delivery too?  It makes sense to provide that option for factory tour and pickup, although it will a 1700-mile ride back to LA .....


@nameless, Mexican deliveries will never occur due to custom regulations. Not all German factories have delivery, only the Welt which is across the street from the BMW Museum and BMW AG headquarters. A majority of the SC PC staff is outsourced (including drivering instructors) as only 2 people in the PC are actual BMW manufacturering or BMW NA employees (I'm not going to identify).

As metioned above, SC has all of the infrastructure, including being the largest BMW factory in the world now. Finally, SC cost of business is significantly less than Cali/Palm Springs and West coast dealerships via the BMW National Dealer Forum would probably fight BMW NA over opening up a PCD West.


----------

